# Driver Size and Off-Axis



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone show me a chart or calculator, to figure out when a specific size driver starts to lose off-axis response?

Thanks!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't seen one.. but I recall reading that "drivers start beaming when the frequency starts getting close to the diameter of the cone"

like 2000hz = 6.78 in.

http://www.mcsquared.com/wavelength.htm


----------

